# IVF wales



## Anne Turner (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi anyone starting their treatment in Cardiff soon ? we went to the open evening three weeks ago and I start down regulating today !!!!!!!  It would be good to talk to some one going through the same thing, There were loads of people there so it would Be good to know how people are getting on . Thanks Anne


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hello anne pop over to the ivf wales thread hun there are plenty of peopl over there to chat to and we are all very friendly http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0 hope to see you there hugs emm axxxxx


----------

